# Missing in Action - let us know how things are going



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2015)

I've noticed that things have been a little quiet lately, and many names seem to be missing from our daily rollcall. If you haven't posted in a while, how about dropping us a line here to let us know how things are going for you?


----------



## casey (Jun 16, 2015)

I am hiding in the background, as usual, but I do look in at least once a day to keep up with you all.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2015)

casey said:


> I am hiding in the background, as usual, but I do look in at least once a day to keep up with you all.



I hope things are going well for you casey


----------



## casey (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks Alan. I am not able to do very much at all now, because of causing chest pain, but a week tomorrow and I have my test. Hopefully we might get somewhere then.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2015)

casey said:


> Thanks Alan. I am not able to do very much at all now, because of causing chest pain, but a week tomorrow and I have my test. Hopefully we might get somewhere then.



I do hope so, let us know how things go


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi everyone!  First of all apologies for not logging in on here lately Afraid I've been abit down on it all and haven't wanted to come on bemoaning my lack of enthusiasm and guilt at not being in control. I still look in most days and love seeing how everyone is doing. Had a yearly review and hba1c at 47 wasn't as good as last time's 44 but still reasonable.
Went to a fab Living with Diabeyes day yesterday here in Norwich Chatted with lots of lovely people and really enjoyed it all. Must say I didn't agree with some of the diet advice Felt I wanted to challenge them but couldn't bring myself to speak out. They continued to advise 5 portions of starchy carbs a day and not testing if type 2 on metformin only Lunch was mainly sandwiches and fruit so I left feeling quite hungry!  They also really pushed the statin thing which is something I get anxious about having high total cholestrol but ok ratios Again I didn't say anything....
I'm in hospital next week for ear operation which will hopefully help me as although sometimes it's quite nice not to hear much (eg trying to sleep after working a night shift) it will be great if it improves things.
Hope you're all doing well xx


----------



## casey (Jun 16, 2015)

I have got my fingers, toes and eyes crossed. Will defiantly let you know how  it goes.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Hi everyone!  First of all apologies for not logging in on here lately Afraid I've been abit down on it all and haven't wanted to come on bemoaning my lack of enthusiasm and guilt at not being in control. I still look in most days and love seeing how everyone is doing. Had a yearly review and hba1c at 47 wasn't as good as last time's 44 but still reasonable.
> Went to a fab Living with Diabeyes day yesterday here in Norwich Chatted with lots of lovely people and really enjoyed it all. Must say I didn't agree with some of the diet advice Felt I wanted to challenge them but couldn't bring myself to speak out. They continued to advise 5 portions of starchy carbs a day and not testing if type 2 on metformin only Lunch was mainly sandwiches and fruit so I left feeling quite hungry!  They also really pushed the statin thing which is something I get anxious about having high total cholestrol but ok ratios Again I didn't say anything....
> I'm in hospital next week for ear operation which will hopefully help me as although sometimes it's quite nice not to hear much (eg trying to sleep after working a night shift) it will be great if it improves things.
> Hope you're all doing well xx



Lovely to hear from you Lindarose, we wondered where you had gone!  That's a good HbA1c, so well done on that. Glad to hear you had a good day at the LWD day, might be worth writing to them with your feedback about their outdated diet advice, and the testing edict  

Hope the ear op goes well, let us know how things go, and don't be a stranger!


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks Northerner for your kind wishes. 
Yes I will send feedback to DUK  Just seems that all the advisors have very set ideas and arn't open to considering anything else.  I did speak to the diabetic nurse yesterday and explained why I test but I got the impression she didn't feel I should. She was surprised when I told her how important I felt it was to know that certain foods sent my levels high.
It's almost like they are cloned to only have set ways of dealing with type 2 And it has to be impressed on us that type 2 is progressive. That certainly gives me more push to prove them wrong!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Thanks Northerner for your kind wishes.
> Yes I will send feedback to DUK  Just seems that all the advisors have very set ideas and arn't open to considering anything else.  I did speak to the diabetic nurse yesterday and explained why I test but I got the impression she didn't feel I should. She was surprised when I told her how important I felt it was to know that certain foods sent my levels high.
> It's almost like they are cloned to only have set ways of dealing with type 2 And it has to be impressed on us that type 2 is progressive. That certainly gives me more push to prove them wrong!



It's a shame - I think others who have attended these days have had similar experiences  It's great that people are motivated to attend, but then to give them inappropriate advice sort of defeats the whole purpose! I'm going to pass on the feedback I have been seeing to Diabetes UK also.


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 16, 2015)

LIndarose, we've missed you, so glad you're back .  You know I like everyone to sign the register...I'd make it mandatory but Northerner won't let me tsk 

Sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit down, and hope you feel better soon.  My friend went to one of those days recently and came away incandescent with rage because she thought she was being patronised.  To be fair she a bit incandescent full stop at the moment because she's just started to really deal with it.  She favoured the pop a pill, close your eyes and eat lots of carbs approach for a while until she got a 60 something on her HBA1c and a stand in GP was quite brutal.  Anyways that's another story.  Don't let them put you off, your body, and despite the constant illusion to the contrary they're your choices.  

I won't get on my soapbox, I'll just finish with a yay you're back


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 16, 2015)

Aww Kooky Lovely of you to write . I'm so pleased your friend is getting it together too and hopefully she will have some good results soon. 
I'm doing ok now  Just felt I lost control and was unable to get motivated  We all have things to deal with aside from the D don't we 
Anyway it's good to hear from you


----------



## happydog (Jun 16, 2015)

Lovely to hear from you Lindarose.   I went to one of those Living with Diabetes Days in Reading.  There was some interesting stuff but lots of inappropriate advice too.  As you say an odd lunch with lots of carbs, followed by desserts and cake.  Biscuits and pastries were served with tea and coffee.  Guess we just have to take what we need from these experiences.  I get flack about testing but stick to my guns on it.  I know it is the only way for me to know what is happening and it has helped a lot.  Unfortunately it is all about money and to be fair to the doctors many people won't do it and so it is a waste.  Keep up your good work!


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Happydog and thanks for your message. It's good to hear from you. 
I agree the DUK days are a great way to meet others I was surprised that people I got chatting to were all fairly local. I thought I was the only type 2 in Norwich! Ha ha 
I'm now going to 'register' with my fasting BG. Hope you're doing well


----------



## Bloden (Jun 17, 2015)

Hiya Lindarose. We've missed you! Hope the ear op goes well...let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 28, 2015)

I still hover about with occasional posts


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2015)

Jennywren said:


> I still hover about with occasional posts



Nice to hear you are still reading Jennywren  I hope things are going well for you.


----------



## RachelT (Jul 4, 2015)

*Taking the Insulin plunge*

I've done it, I'm on Insuman basal after about a month and a half of blood sugars above or around 15. Weirdly my HbA1c seems to be moderately acceptable.  I've been in and out of work because having a blood sugar at an average of 15 makes me feel like something out of The Walking Dead. This is day three and things are improving slowly. I've also been diagnosed with Coeliac disease, which could be a bonus coz suddenly bread's a whole lot less attractive as a food stuff. Other bonus is that I now finally get test strips on prescription! 
The bad side of this is I'm worried about explaining to the people at work how i feel, how I can't tell how I'm going to be feeling at any point in the future and why running round to the canteen for a sandwich when I'm tired isn't going to be an option. The other issue is that although Coeliac is linked to Type 1, nobody seems to be at all considerate that it might occur in Type 2s. I think i probably have a case of Your Actual Mileage May Vary diabetes, which isn't behaving like typical type 2. Since my brother is going through his own attempt to defy medical science at the moment (not diabetes related, much to the dismay of some of his doctors), it would be just my luck.

Rachel


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2015)

Rachel! Really good to hear from you again  It's great that you've taken the plunge with the insulin, I hope that you can finally start feeling happy and healthy with good, steady levels to give you more energy and less worries  It is a blow about the Coeliac Disease, but I know we have quite a few here with that and I'm sure they will be happy to help if you have any questions.

Diabetes is definitely a spectrum, and not a few distinct conditions - look at me, three years needing lantus, four years since I last used it, yet I need the novorapid with carbs.

Please keep us updated, I wish you every success in managing your new regime


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 6, 2015)

Evening folks,

Sunny days tired days a bit of shed time happy dayz.

Hope all well, me numbers been top dog of late upped levimir by 10% and over egging it so been a few too many hypos but better now. Also i didn't have a spring or autumn fluctuation like the last few years, hey ho.

Smile if you can, better still laugh every day that is good medicine.

Till next time, keep winning

Over n oot

Rossi.


----------



## Jennywren (Jul 7, 2015)

Sorry Alan only just seen your reply , things good at moment thanks Alan went for interview last week and was offered job yesterday so very happy at the moment


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2015)

Jennywren said:


> Sorry Alan only just seen your reply , things good at moment thanks Alan went for interview last week and was offered job yesterday so very happy at the moment



Brilliant news Jennywren! Good luck with the new job!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2015)

rossi_mac said:


> Evening folks,
> 
> Sunny days tired days a bit of shed time happy dayz.
> 
> ...



Good to hear from you Rossi!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 8, 2015)

Jennywren said:


> Sorry Alan only just seen your reply , things good at moment thanks Alan went for interview last week and was offered job yesterday so very happy at the moment



Happy new job !


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 10, 2015)

Keep smiling Rossi


----------



## banjo (Jul 10, 2015)

edHi folks - been a busy few months, ups and downs, as in life as always.
hope to be a bit more active again now on the forum.
The news from me is - mum diagnosed with t4 colon cancer and t2 nymph cancer as why i have been missing for a while - things looking up a little after surgery and now in the midst of chemotherapy her chances are looking a bit brighter than we thought.
As for me i came on the forum after being diagnosed type 2 in late november due partly not to being too well on metformin i dropped 3.5 stones in 3 months which had the result of getting my bloods back (to my suprise) into normal --- ish levels.
Doctor took me off the metformin and banned me from testing for 3 months after 2 low long term bloods, as she (kinda righly to be honest) decided i was eating to my finger pick results and she wasnt getting a proper picture of how i was actually doing lol.
Soooo 3 months down the line now just been back to the doctors and had my latest results - still at 5.5 for long term - so still decent - and no weight loss - well 2kg only anyway lol.
Therefore i appear to be Pre Post Pre diabetic at the moment still getting spikes if i cheat (ummm sorry) not often i might add. Still on diabetic list for yearly check ups and 6 months for bloods - happy with that.
And thanks to all who gave me help and advice during as we all know is a disorientating time of my life, you guys and gals helped me steer through the minefield of learning about diabetes.
Thanks once more


----------



## Aoife (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi everyone!
I have been MIA recently, have had a lot going on, was doing a course at uni (which thankfully I passed) followed by Glastonbury festival and then back to a big job interview for promotion which I got so all has been going pretty well all in all!  I am however on night shifts next week and have pump clinic on friday so it could come unstuck!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 13, 2015)

banjo said:


> edHi folks - been a busy few months, ups and downs, as in life as always.
> hope to be a bit more active again now on the forum.
> The news from me is - mum diagnosed with t4 colon cancer and t2 nymph cancer as why i have been missing for a while - things looking up a little after surgery and now in the midst of chemotherapy her chances are looking a bit brighter than we thought.
> As for me i came on the forum after being diagnosed type 2 in late november due partly not to being too well on metformin i dropped 3.5 stones in 3 months which had the result of getting my bloods back (to my suprise) into normal --- ish levels.
> ...



Hi Banjo. Keep at it


----------



## robofski (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi All,

Not been around much for quite a while, the automated email from the forum for my birthday last week prompted me to pop in and say hello!

Everything OK with the D (I hope, due for my annual MOT soon so we'll find out!) work is keeping me on the road (or rather in the skies) a lot right now, out to the US every month my body doesn't know what time zone it's in!

Nice to see a lot of familiar names still keeping things going here, it's a great resource for people, I know it helped me enormously when I first started insulin, I must make more effort to visit again!!

Dan


----------



## grainger (Jul 13, 2015)

*hey*

Hey all,

Sorry I've not been around - been an up down few months - working on getting back up though. 

Diabetes related - Have just had my retinopathy results and my background retinopathy from last year seems to have gone away and I'm all clear again  happy days.

Hope you all are good

H x


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello everyone ! Keep letting us know how you are doing pls


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm wondering about any meets up in the big smoke? I fancy a beer and you lot are generally good  what's the word I thought there was always a summer meet aswell as the annual D-day one in November? But I could be wrong memory not the best unless it's a number...


----------



## ivygirl (Jul 17, 2015)

Not been on here for quite a while! Have been through the don't care phase! Then earlier this year I had a gallstone attack and ended up in hospital. To cut a very long story short. Ended up having 2 emergency ops and spent a total of 8 weeks in hospital. Most of the time I had no medication (I wasn't eating!). But hey there is always a silver lining - I have lost one and half stone! My tummy is like a patchwork quilt with 2 long scars and 6 keyhole scars but it wasn't pretty to start with so not bothered! Now I'm on the road to recovery am determined not to gain the weight I lost and take my diabetes seriously.b


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2015)

ivygirl said:


> Not been on here for quite a while! Have been through the don't care phase! Then earlier this year I had a gallstone attack and ended up in hospital. To cut a very long story short. Ended up having 2 emergency ops and spent a total of 8 weeks in hospital. Most of the time I had no medication (I wasn't eating!). But hey there is always a silver lining - I have lost one and half stone! My tummy is like a patchwork quilt with 2 long scars and 6 keyhole scars but it wasn't pretty to start with so not bothered! Now I'm on the road to recovery am determined not to gain the weight I lost and take my diabetes seriously.b



Good to hear from you again Pat  Very sorry to hear about the problems you have been having, glad to hear that you are coming out of it well, I hope that the recovery is swift and that you can keep that weight off! Remember we are always here if you need a few words of support and motivation!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 17, 2015)

Im not around at the moment, i was abit poorly last week but this weekend my mum is down for a visit so busy entertaining her


----------



## Lindarose (Jul 29, 2015)

I just wanted to let you know that ile be 'missing' for a while. Sadly I'm at papworth again and we know that no more can be done. It's obviously a very difficult time but ile be back with my morning readings as soon as I feel ready. Take care everyone xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> I just wanted to let you know that ile be 'missing' for a while. Sadly I'm at papworth again and we know that no more can be done. It's obviously a very difficult time but ile be back with my morning readings as soon as I feel ready. Take care everyone xx



I'm very sorry to hear this Lindarose  Take care of yourself Sending you warm {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo (Aug 1, 2015)

So sorry to hear that too Lindarose. Sending supportive best wishes.

We often mirror each other's morning readings or are close so I'll look forward to seeing you back after this bad time for you all


----------



## AJLang (Aug 1, 2015)

LindaRose thinking of you and your family. Take care x


----------



## Lindarose (Aug 1, 2015)

Thankyou for kind posts. I've not let things slide but expect all the upset has kept levels high. Disheartening but hope things improve soon


----------



## Steff (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey all
Not been on for a longgggg while all is good, just always finish work late and by time i get in at 10 just wanna sleep lol. Diabetes been ok no shocks anyways.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2015)

Steff said:


> Hey all
> Not been on for a longgggg while all is good, just always finish work late and by time i get in at 10 just wanna sleep lol. Diabetes been ok no shocks anyways.



Steff!  Lovely to hear from you, and glad to hear the diabetes is under control


----------



## grandma (Aug 7, 2015)

I haven't been on for quite a long time as most of you know I have got my grandkids living hear and been in and out of court about them but that is all good now they live hear for good.
Dont know if you know but my husband died suddenly on 6th June it has been a very difficult time for me and the boys.He had been ill for a few weeks but we never expected him to die as you know he was Diabetic as well but it was a massive heart attack he had he was just 60.
I will try to get on more I have been in touch with Hobby and he has been out to see me when he was this way on holiday I relay appreciated the visit and he is a good friend it was nice to talk he is a very kind and helpful Man.
As for me I am doing well with my pump good results all round last tests were 52% I don't think I could have been ok when Paul died without it as at the time I was not eating for a few days but just doing my bloods and seeing that they were ok was a help so I will be back on more or at least Ill try we are getting there the boys are saying they are ok but it will take a bit by for now you all take care.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 7, 2015)

Welcome back "Grandma". Really sorry to hear about Paul. He was a positive person & those boys are a credit to both of you. It was good to see you last week & please take care.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Steff and Grandma, nice to gave you back with us. 

Steff, I'm glad the Big D is behaving itself.

Grandma, I'm sorry for your loss and sending big virtual hugs.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi grandma, I was very sorry to hear the news about your husband when I saw it on Facebook, it must have been a terrible shock  Sending you {{{HUGS}}} and wishing you and the boys well.


----------



## grandma (Aug 9, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Hi grandma, I was very sorry to hear the news about your husband when I saw it on Facebook, it must have been a terrible shock  Sending you {{{HUGS}}} and wishing you and the boys well.



thanks to you all we are getting there but it is hard well at least the big D is doing okay the pump has been a god send dont think I would have geen as good on the jabs


----------



## grandma (Aug 9, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Welcome back "Grandma". Really sorry to hear about Paul. He was a positive person & those boys are a credit to both of you. It was good to see you last week & please take care.



Thanks Hobie hope to see you soon it was good to talk


----------



## Bloden (Aug 13, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your husband, Grandma. What a terrible shock for all of you. You know there are lots of people here that care about you, so don't be a stranger. Take care.


----------



## scootdevon (Aug 18, 2015)

*Evening all soz not been in for a while... now working as a homecare support worker split shifts etc hope all is well... My diabetic control is good, down from 16.8 - 16.6 (51 - 49) last HbA1C in january  weight is now 15 st 6  tc all catch up soon  *


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 19, 2015)

You may have noticed I'm back 

I'm fine but, its been a traumatic 18 months. My big (in all senses of the word) brother had Prostate cancer and lost the use of his legs. Unfortunately he died earlier this year. I'm now coming up for air!

The moral of this sorry tale for all you chaps of a certain age is get your Prostate checked on a regular basis. Believe me, you don't want to go through what my brother had to suffer.

To add to my list of conditions as long term results of my surgery I've got osteoporosis, osteomalacia and the latest is irritable bowel syndrome - the change in diet is making diabetes management 'interesting' at the moment. I'm now the proud owner of a cgm - am just waiting for the transmitter to be delivered so I can use it. Please note this is not nhs funded!! I'm living on gruel (oatmeal not wheat cos of the ibs!) to fund it!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2015)

pottersusan said:


> You may have noticed I'm back
> 
> I'm fine but, its been a traumatic 18 months. My big (in all senses of the word) brother had Prostate cancer and lost the use of his legs. Unfortunately he died earlier this year. I'm now coming up for air!
> 
> ...



Very sorry to hear that you have additional problems Susan  My deepest sympathies for the loss of your brother.

I hope the CGM works well for you.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2015)

scootdevon said:


> *Evening all soz not been in for a while... now working as a homecare support worker split shifts etc hope all is well... My diabetic control is good, down from 16.8 - 16.6 (51 - 49) last HbA1C in january  weight is now 15 st 6 tc all catch up soon  *



Hi Duane! Good to hear from you again  Good to hear you have things under control  I'm guessing you mean 6.6, not 16.6!


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm practising dividing by 18 cos it's set up for the USA! I can't see how to change it mmls nor can the nurse. Does anyone out there know how to do it? It's a Dexcom G4


----------



## HelenHanfe (Aug 22, 2015)

I've been MIA....I've missed the forum....

Generally been fed up...I did so well, at the end of last year, but here we are, over 6 months later and feel so overwhelmed...

Stuck at what seems like the same weight for a year....keep getting reminders to go for a blood test/review at the surgery, but whenever I try to get an appointment, they don't have any....

I need a good swift kick, something to get me motivated....if I could just get past this weight plateau....I'm sure good things would follow....

I feel such a failure....every day feels like a slog....

Just re-reading what I've written is depressing....

HelenHanfe


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 24, 2015)

Keep at it Helen. Make a plan & walk to somewhere every day.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Helen, good to hear from you again  Oi! You are NOT a failure! Diabetes is hard work. When we are first diagnosed, it becomes very much the focus of our lives, and when you start to tackle it and control it successfully this can often lead to either burnout - where it all just seems too hard to maintain - or complacency - where you start to get maybe a bit too relaxed and start to let things slip. I think this is perfectly natural. The trick is to realise what is happening and start to get back on the horse. This is what you are doing, but coming back here, so well done! 

Try not to obsess too much about the weight, and maybe concentrate a bit more of what you are eating and see if you can make some improvements to make it more diabetes-friendly. Starting a food diary would be a good idea to begin with. And do try your utmost to get an appointment so you know where you stand with everything. Whatever the outcome, it is a solid and positive first step to getting back on track. Finally - talk to us! You know you are always welcome here, and that we will do our best to help in any way we can  Hopefully, regaining good control will also lift your mood and make you feel healthier and more positive about life in general, then you will have more strength to tackle the other issues. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Ruthy (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Helen, 

Sounds like you're feeling really under the weather with it all at the moment. Hang in there! I was wondering if you'd tried one of the Living with Diabetes Days that Diabetes UK run? Lots of people have found them inspiring. https://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Living-with-Diabetes-Days/ 
Might even put you in touch with a few local people, so you could team up for a walk in the park or a coffee after a swim? It's really hard to stay motivated, but a bit of support can help. How about having a chat with one of the Diabetes UK Peer Support volunteers, on 0843 353 8600 or TalktoSomeone@diabetes.org.uk .


----------



## HelenHanfe (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you for your supportive messages...I appreciate it.

I keep my status to myself - for a number of reasons - and other than WW lady, doctor/nurse, etc., at the surgery, I don't share my D with anyone, which is why I found the forum so useful...

Didn't feel like any question was stupid and everyone is so supportive...but day to day, I find it harder and harder to keep going, when I keep having to hide it all the time....  It's entirely my choice...but lately, just feeling up against it all...  

When I struggle, there is no one to talk about it with...and then when I succeed, no one to share it with...gets hard...

Thanks again...I'm going to try and pick myself up....focus myself...and keep coming back here !! 

Helen


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2015)

HelenHanfe said:


> ...When I struggle, there is no one to talk about it with...and then when I succeed, no one to share it with...gets hard...
> 
> Thanks again...I'm going to try and pick myself up....focus myself...and keep coming back here !!
> 
> Helen



Helen, I look forward to hearing more from you  If you want to just keep a little bit of daily contact, why not just post your waking reading in the Group waking average thread? Of course, you don't have to if you'd rather not, it's just a suggestion


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 2, 2015)

HelenHanfe said:


> Thank you for your supportive messages...I appreciate it.
> 
> I keep my status to myself - for a number of reasons - and other than WW lady, doctor/nurse, etc., at the surgery, I don't share my D with anyone, which is why I found the forum so useful...
> 
> ...



Good to hear from you.


----------



## Robin (Oct 1, 2015)

Anyone else noticed Northerner's been missing since the Southampton Meet? Did I run him over on my way out of the multi storey?


----------



## silentsquirrel (Oct 1, 2015)

Hope not!  Perhaps he is just having a few days' well-deserved rest.


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 1, 2015)

Or maybe he's busy building our new house and making sure the carpets are in, the lights are on and everyone has a new key cut


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm around, but suffering laptop age-related degeneration - it's nearly 7 years old and it keeps refusing to connect and also spontaneously and instantly switching off  Might have to bite the bullet and replace it, they don't build things to last any more


----------



## Robin (Oct 1, 2015)

Seven years? It's positively in its dotage!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 1, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Hi guys, I'm around, but suffering laptop age-related degeneration - it's nearly 7 years old and it keeps refusing to connect and also spontaneously and instantly switching off  Might have to bite the bullet and replace it, they don't build things to last any more



70800 posts Northy !  I would not buy it off you cos its had a hard life  (lots & lots of typing)


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 2, 2015)

Evening all,

Been a while and I thought i'd pop up and say hello!

Had a strange increase of insulin needed over the last week, wasn't sure if it was a changing of the seasons or the last vial of novorapid being a bit off! All sorted now although will take a few weeks to get used to it ratios up quiet a lot scares me how much i'm putting in the same amount 2 weeks ago would have knocked me out before!

All good though, I actually had a blood test a month back but never went for the results! If it was bad they would have called me in!

Will try and checkin a bit more often, howeve I have a beer called Psyco waiting for me at the minute!

See ya soon, till next time,

Rossi


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2015)

Good to hear from you Rossi  - is the chip van due tonight?  Don't drink that beer in the shower!


----------

